# Van NEws - VAUXHALL REVEALS ALL-NEW COMBO VAN



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•Load volume up to 4.4m3 and a payload of up to a tonne
•Large load space with room for two Euro pallets between wheel arches
•Short and long wheelbase, crew van and FlexCargo for longer items
•Driver assistance systems include load indicator and rear view camera
•Latest generation infotainment with colour touchscreen and Apple CarPlay








Luton - Vauxhall has released first pictures of the latest addition to its multi award-winning van range, the all-new Combo panel van.









Available to order in the Autumn and arriving in Vauxhall showrooms in December, the Combo is based on an all-new architecture and is available in a selection of variants, including short wheelbase, long wheelbase and crew van. It can carry a load volume of up to 4.4m3 and a payload of up to a tonne. Longer items up to 3440mm, such as pipes and ladders, can be stored safely and securely, thanks to the rear swing doors and FlexCargo load through hatch.








In crew van body style, up to five occupants can be accommodated, while the load is safely stowed behind a partition wall. In addition, the rear bench can be folded down and the partition moved behind the front seats if required.








Innovative Technology

For added peace of mind, there is a sensor-based load indicator that warns you if the van is overloaded. Once the engine is switched on, a white LED lights up if the weight exceeds 80 per cent of the permitted payload keeping the van safe. If the weight is above the limit, an orange signal with an exclamation mark lights up.

Other innovations available include a Rear View Camera that acts as a "digital" rear view mirror, while a second camera in the passenger side door mirror ensures that the driver has an additional blind spot detection aid.

The Flank Guard is sensor-based system that supports the driver while turning at low speeds, providing a warning when there is a risk that the vehicle side will collide with an obstacle. Intelligrip, an electronic traction control system, is also available.

The Permanent Rear View Camera shows the area behind the van on the infotainment screen as soon as reverse is selected, showing guidelines to assist manoeuvring. It also displays an area (4m to 30m behind the vehicle) when driving, meaning it can be used as a "digital" rear view mirror.

A second camera fitted in the exterior door mirror on the passenger side further improves the overall view. As soon as the passenger side indicator is activated, the passenger side view is shown on the monitor, resulting in an increase in safety for all road users.

A plethora of driver assistance technology is available including:
•Forward Collision Alert with pedestrian detection and Automatic Emergency Braking
•Lane Keep Assist
•Hill Descent Control
•Intelligent Speed Adaptation
•Automatic Cruise Control
•Driver Drowsiness Alert
•Speed Sign Recognition

Connectivity

The new generation of infotainment systems ensures outstanding on-board connectivity. The Apple CarPlay and Android Auto compatible Multimedia Radio and Multimedia Navi Pro systems can easily be controlled via the eight-inch colour touchscreen. The integrated navigation system of the top-of-range-line unit with European maps and 3D navigation also shows Traffic Messaging Channel updates, ensuring that drivers can always select the best route and avoid traffic. Elsewhere, the heated front seats and steering wheel offer added comfort when the temperature drops.

"Vauxhall's all-new Combo raises the bar in the compact van segment," said Derek Wilson, Vauxhall's LCV Director. "Practical, comfortable and packed with all latest driver assistance and connectivity technology, the new Combo is the small van that meets all your business needs."

The Combo's sister vehicle, the all-new Combo Life lifestyle vehicle arrives in Vauxhall showrooms in September priced from £20,530 on-the-road. Versatile, practical and spacious, it is aimed at active families and empty nesters and is available to order now as either a five- or seven-seater passenger car.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

No surprises with being taken over by PSA, front end of a crossland and back end of a berlingo?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks OK, front end a bit weird, back end is Berlingo so looks good.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks ALOT better than the current horrendous looking offering....


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah so this will be the Zafira replacement when they put windows in it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Spec looks a lot better, and looks WAY better than that “thing”above. Hope they include screen mirror function that actually works and would allow google maps to go through headunit


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it still a flipping fiat? we have these as works vans and have been nothing but trouble!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Glen B said:


> Is it still a flipping fiat? we have these as works vans and have been nothing but trouble!


New one is 0% Fiat - its all PSA


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

andy665 said:


> New one is 0% Fiat - its all PSA


A slight change for the better then:lol:


----------

